# Warm Weather??



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Is it typical for the deer to be moving later with warm weather. They were very late into the field last night!! :-? 
Lots of movement after dark, even the little ones weren't moving earlier!! It was about 82 degrees here yesterday!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I shot my buck on Sat. nite and I was in stand at 430 and had deer moving shortly after. Last nite we were duck hunting and the deer were visiting the waterholes and coming out of the trees at about 5pm. It was about 80 here too.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Maybe they were hitting the water first and then the feed. I should have set up near the water last night....Who knows??!!!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

It's hard to say. From what I have observed the deer move later when it is warmer out. Fri. night I had deer running around me all night. It was cooler and windy. Sat. night did not see a deer until right at dark. Got to my pickup and seen 6 bucks within 40 yards of my stand. That night it was warmer and very calm out.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

From what I have seen, its pretty hit or miss. Its pretty hard to pattern the deer with warmer weather. I haven't seen a whole lot of the big boys out until is close to dark. I have the occasional 4x4 or small 5x5 come by, but not what I am looking for. I haven't been in the stand for the last 2 weekends, and I won't be able to sit in it again this weekend, [email protected] duck and goose hunting is taking up all my time. Maybe the first weekend in november, lol. Laters.


----------

